# Engineers Corner > Chemical Engineering Recycling Water

## norman

If what I know is correct, Singapore is recycling its water from sewage water systems. They are drinking water that are just recycled. How safe is the water to drink that was taken from recycling system? Can the chemicals mixed in the recycled water be harmful in the human body?

----------


## janelyn

To answer your question in broad terms:
There is several usage of water. Water is used not only for drinking purpose but for several purposes water is used. The recycled water can be used safely under some of the circumstances given below namely:
Recycled water can be used safely in toilets
Recycled water can be used safely in gardens 
Recycled water can be used safely in car, bike and other metal washing
I feel taking the world statistics of recycled usage into count Singapore has only a least percentage of making use of recycled water when compared with countries using recycled water.

----------


## mbeychok

Norman, I just did a brief Google search and found this comment about Singapore's recycled water in _U.S. Water News Online_: "The reclaimed water, called ''NEWwater,'' has been touted by international experts as good enough to drink, being well within the drinking-water standards specified by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and the World Health Organization." 

If true, that pretty well answers your questions, does'nt it?

Milt Beychok
(Visit me at Fundamentals Of Stack Gas Dispersion)

----------


## norman

Yes it exactly answers my question. I could get a clear idea from this about the recycling of water especially in Singapore. Thanks for the update Milt Beychok.

----------


## plumcheese

Hi!!!
Im a high school student and I have been assigned a project to find out what countries use recycled water.
I have heard Singapore does, but what other countries also uses this as a way to converse water?
If you happen to know the answer to this could you please email me.
Thanks a lot
Rachel Ann

----------


## nancyphilips

Sure. I will give my helping hand in this regard. I will make search regarding this and post it in this discussion as soon as I get a interesting answer for the same. Keep checking this forum regularly.

----------


## Harish Doshi

Recycling is going to be normal way of life in years to come. With availability of latest technology, there is no harm in it.

----------


## arunchauhan

yup i do agree...recycling is going to be the face of  future..
so there is no harm in it. but while recycling many useful mineral  are lost. and which can b gained by the addition of certain chemicals..

----------


## 9255732675

recycle water is very useful in future.

----------


## srvna90

recycling water is one of the major contribution of chemical engineering to humankind.withthe help of variety of unit processes availabe and numerous  catalyts discovered and biological remedies found out the water can be recycled in a way and can be supplied to the thirsty population of the globe in a minimal cost.. :Smile:

----------


## gteuae

Hi to all,

Yes, certainly recycled water can be very usefull and provide many benefits to mankind... Thanks to all for providing such informative informations.. 

Thanks & Regards.

----------

